# Repair MBR



## zeke1312

My desktop has Windows 7, Linux Mint 12 and Commodore OSV installed. I would like to remove the Commodore boot selection when the PC boots up and shows the various options to boot (W7, Linux Mint, Memory test). How do I accomplish this? Thank you


----------



## NyxCharon

Do you want to remove the commodore OS as well? if so, just format it with gparted and make it a storage partition or extended one of your other ones. 

As far as the bootloader, once you format it off, it'll be gone. Assuming your using grub from mint as the bootloader, you'll be fine. If not, use http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ to fix it.

Also, link for gparted. If you need more help, just ask. 
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/


----------



## zeke1312

Thank you!


----------



## zeke1312

I downloaded and extracted to Linux OS. Where do I find the extracted files and application itself? New to Linux. Thank you


----------



## NyxCharon

Both of those are live disk. You burn them as images and boot into them. You could actually install gparted in mint with a 
sudo apt-get install gparted
in a terminal if you wanted, to save a cd. from there, you would just format out your commodore OS, though be VERY CAREFUL when you do this, make sure you pick the right one.


----------



## zeke1312

Got it done. Thanks!


----------

